# Stray Dogs Save Girl



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

...From Being Raped

Stray dogs save girl from being raped in Argentina » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: argentina, stray dogs, girl, rapist


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Man's best friend


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Well Done those dogs.
I do hope they can be found and given a nice home, they deserve that.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

And thats why I adore dogs


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

wesley01 said:


> It's a dog forum I don't know what people post here.Please post according to matter.


??????????????


----------



## Emilyyu (May 15, 2013)

the poor girl was so lucky. The situation can turn out to be tragic if the 5 stray dogs did not appear in time.


----------

